# Power tool recommendations



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you plan on using them for? Around the house or real work?


----------



## toastandjam (Aug 4, 2012)

Just around the house. 
Currently have a corded drill and an old corded 7" circular saw with a repaired cord that I got for free.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd look for a Ryobi set that includes an impact hammer drill. Also called a drill driver.
Low up front cost and the batterys cost about 1/2 of what anyone else charges.
Are the other brands except Dewalt better, yes, worth the extra cost for home owner use, not likly.
May want to check out CPO tools for some deals on factory reconditioned tools.
Same warrenty and much lower prices.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I have a Makita combo set that came with an impact driver and a 1\2" hammer drill. They are 18 volt Lithium Ion batteries and they are amazing. They hold a charge forver. I'm a remodeling contractor and my tools take a beating. These have held up very well for the three or four years that I've had them.
Ryobi has come along way over the years as well. They are probably a bit less exspensive than Makita and others. 
Which ever brand you go with I would deffinately recommend the LiOn batteries.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would second the royobi For what you want it sounds like a good fit. But I would look at the kit rather than individual tools simply because it cheaper than 1 tool at a time. And eventually, unless you are the world luckiest home owner you will need the rest of the tools.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A few of the Ryobi tools I have owned in the past and found then useless are the jig saw, battery operated ciruler saw and chain saw.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a crap load of the Ryobi tools.....All perform well...
Except.....
Circular saw....great for cutting one sheet of plywood...easy to handle...but that one sheet will drain a fully charged NiCad battery
Hand vac is worthless

All the other tools have helped me build my garage and house....

What ever you choose....stick with a voltage and brand. That way all your batteries and chargers work for all the tools.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I forgot about that one. All those small vac are less then useless.
One more I forgot is there 6 battery charger.
I thought this would be great for at the end of the day to put all 6 of my batterys in and have them ready in the morning.
It only charges one battery at a time. The next day only only 1/2 were charged.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got the Craftsman 19.2v set. There batteries have a somewhat tarnished reputation, but I've found that if you don't leave them on the charger for way too long, they've worked great for me. And Lord knows Sears could use the money. :laughing:


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i'd wait til the after christmas clearance sales


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i'd wait til the after christmas clearance sales


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i just picked up the makita lxt drill and impact set with fatpack batteries.. for the same price i could have gotten the brushless version with a 99pc bit set.. however only the slim pack batteries


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i just picked up the makita lxt drill and impact set with fatpack batteries.. for the same price i could have gotten the brushless version with a 99pc bit set.. however only the slim pack batteries


Good choice! How often do brushes really need replaced and how much more power does brushless generate. I'd go for the bigger batteries too!


----------



## fourx (Jun 19, 2012)

+1 for the ryobi (drivers at least). I've been using them every weekend for the last 4 months and they've been great. Really like the impact driver and it's quite affordable. I'd splurge on the Bit set though... i got the ryobi 90 piece and some of the bits are of dubious quality/strength.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Ryobi seems to be a popular brand here.

:yes:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

toolaholic said:


> Good choice! How often do brushes really need replaced and how much more power does brushless generate. I'd go for the bigger batteries too!



of the countless tools i own and have owned.. ive never had to replace brushes.. tyically the motor burns out or the batteries die before the brushes do.. when it comes to cordless gear its usually cheaper in the long run to just replace the whole kit... 2 batteries cost about 70% of the whole kit more often than not


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've currently got the following systems:
Craftsman C3 19.2v
Milwaukee 12v
Hitachi 12v LiIon

I've got the most tools for the Craftsman (drill, circular saw, jigsaw, spiral saw, light) and they are good. I don't have issues with the circ saw as I realize it's a battery saw. It's good for what I use it for - cuts of 2x material, the occasional plywood sheet, etc. I'd say get the big LiIon battery - it really wakes that saw up. 

That being said, I'm probably going to switch to the Milwaukee 18v as the Craftsman stuff dies off. Their system has good capabilities and they seem to have better made tools and are staying on top of the game on them. Craftsman seems to be moving away from the C3 line.

Hitachi 12v were bought because I wanted an impact driver and at under $100 for a impact driver, drill, and light, it was a steal. It's a decent set but the drill is gutless. The driver rocks though. It's my "spare" set.

I started the Milwaukee 12v system as I wanted a multitool and hammerdrill. Picked up the Hammerdrill, multitool, and impact last Black Friday at Home Depot. I love this set - it's the one I reach for most. The hammerdrill is handy for tapcons and smaller sized holes. It's got decent torque (won't drive a 3" lag screw but comes very close) and works well. Impact driver rocks and the multitool is top notch. I added a right angle drill to it and it also works awesome. Milwaukee is coming out with plenty of 12v tools so that's a bonus!

If I had to do it over again it would be Milwaukee 12v and 18v all the way. The new Fuel stuff looks awesome and they make a charger that charges both their 12v and 18v batteries.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

itguy08 said:


> If I had to do it over again it would be Milwaukee 12v and 18v all the way. The new Fuel stuff looks awesome and they make a charger that charges both their 12v and 18v batteries.


Illustrates a good point...what ever brand you start with.....stay with it....otherwise you end up with a bunch of different chargers and batteries...


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

My dad has had the same set of ryobi tools for about 7 or 8 years and he abuses the crap out of them. He's currently doing a full out remodel on his house so they are getting quite a bit of use and still going strong. plus since the batteries aren't very expensive hes upgrade the nicad batteries to the li-ion batteries. so in my opinion if you're just using it for diy projects and around the house. it will probably be the best bang for your buck

I have the makita li-ion drill and impact set. i use it for work and anything i have to do at home. i've had it for almost a year now and i'm pretty satisfied with it


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> Illustrates a good point...what ever brand you start with.....stay with it....otherwise you end up with a bunch of different chargers and batteries...


the milwaukee stuff has been hit or miss. well documented that theyve had issues with their batteries.. its part of the reason why every 6 months they have a new type of battery out.. 

its why i went makita on my latest purchase they get it right the 1st time then slightly tweak it for the 2nd


----------



## Cornhusker Joe (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the Ryobi 18V tool set and have found them very good for homeowner use. Like others have mentioned, the circular saw really goes through battery power, but I find the convenience worth it. I bought the driver separate (came with 2 li-on batts with a coupon for 2 more cheap) & it really gets a work out around here ( I'm in the process of a complete gut/move walls/remodel). My wife found the Ryobi jig saw at a yard sale for $2. I wouldn't have paid much more. Just my experience.


----------

